# Does Your Maltese Clean Himself



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

Before I got Coco I thought only cats cleaned themselves. Coco, however, likes to keep herself very clean. She cleans her paws a few times a day. I know she is cleaning her paws and there isn't any type of irritant in the paw. She also licks herself after she has pee'ed and licks her paw if she accidentally stepped in the pee (when peeing outdoors.) When she pees on the pee pad she likes to move the pee pad to cover up the area where she just pee'ed.

Does anyone else's maltese do this regular self grooming? Coco always seems to be taking inventory of herself to make sure that she is nice and clean. When we go on walks and her fur accidentally picks up something on the ground (such as a leaf) she will stop and get the leaf out.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I think dogs are supposed to clean themselves. All of my dogs always have, except this idiot Cairn we have. She would rather stay dirty. :smpullhair: 

Coco gets upset by leaves on her, but she is always taking care of herself, so to speak.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

yes, Matilda cleans herself also. I have had many dogs, but she's the first one who doesn't like being dirty. THAT"S MY MATILDA :aktion033:


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes mine clean their paws, Mia usually does it at bedtime after she gets all comfy. It makes her feet stink :smheat: though so first thing in the morning I give her a quick foot wash.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe Coco finds the taste of weewee yummy? LOL J/K Chico licks himself clean alot too.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah Chyna cleans herself. I've never seen that before. She does her paws & her va ja ja. I thought it was weird that she did that also.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

rotfl at vah jay jay. We call it her petunia.
Cosy does this too. Recently, she's decided that if she
goes outside her feet need bathing right away or she will
lick them clean. Ugh! Miss Priss should be her name.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Yeah Chyna cleans herself. I've never seen that before. She does her paws & her va ja ja. I thought it was weird that she did that also.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Va Ja Ja HAHAHAHA!!!!!

Mine clean themselves well, but I also am on top of it and don't let them get very dirty.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Peter hates when I say Va Jah Jah-makes him think of the Oprah clip doing that. 
Kosmo cleans his paws and wee wee. I'm glad he cleans his wee wee-when he was a pup it would get stained all the time. :smtease:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, bedtime is the Loonnggestttttt licking scene! :smpullhair: 
Also Holly seems to chew on her dew claws alot, I hear her biting them :blink: .
I wonder if that means they are long and bothering her? Anyone know about that?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby always cleans himself after going outside to pee, and at night when we go to bed he does his feet.
Koko on the other hand is a slob, he never cleans nuttin and the little flusy quite often throws his back leg over Scooby's head so Scooby can check out his pee pee after he has used his potty :new_shocked:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Sorry Janet, I couldn't help it!!! :HistericalSmiley: 



> Scooby always cleans himself after going outside to pee, and at night when we go to bed he does his feet.
> Koko on the other hand is a slob, he never cleans nuttin and the little flusy quite often throws his back leg over Scooby's head so Scooby can check out his pee pee after he has used his potty :new_shocked: [/B]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia cleans her "va ja ja" (as you all have put it :HistericalSmiley: ) I thought it was weird and she also likes to lick her paws....


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Shotzi cleans her paws, and depending on which one she did, her pee-pee or behind too. Also, after she eats, Shotzi glides one side of her face across the carpet, turns around and glides the other side. No dirty face for me to wash, but my carpet's another story.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Eddie is always licking his paws and other areas clean. He also comes and licks me clean too!! Very thoughtful but mummy can clean herself. So cute.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:blink: I wondered why Nemo did that, I thought it was only a CAT thing also.
Good thing I looked at this post :biggrin: 
ANDREA


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris cleans herself after she goes potty. I was afraid something might be wrong so I asked the vet if this was okay. He said she was okay.


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Bailey cleans his paws,and his winkie after going to the bathroom. He also will use his nose to push the pee pad over to cover up where he has gone, luckily he always makes sure not to get his face in it.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> Bailey cleans his paws,and his winkie after going to the bathroom. He also will use his nose to push the pee pad over to cover up where he has gone, luckily he always makes sure not to get his face in it. [/B]


Wow! That's impressive! I guess he doesn't want to see his own mess. How old is Bailey? 

Parker can't stand being dirty. He'll lick and clean his paws and wanker. If he has a piece of debris on his paw or arm, he'll lick and lick until he gets it off.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

Mine too! I knew they cleaned all the girl parts all along, but on their first walk ever, in the mountains, on asfault, their legs got positively grey by the time we got back to the cabin! I was sure I was going to have to wash them, but I gave them a good brushing and left them alone for a couple of hours, and…… DAA DA DA DAAAA! Their legs were clean & bright when we got back! 



BTW, They hide their back sides from me when they have 'dingle berries' …. _They_ WON'T clean those! When the little lambs are looking really shy I know it's time for 'the treatment!' :smpullhair:


----------

